# Smoking after a septoplasty...



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I've come across a very disturbing problem.

I enjoy cigars (obviously... I'm here), however, since my septorhinoplasty (deviated septum and nasal bone correction) every cigar I have smoked has pretty much tasted like crap. Even my go to cigars.

I'm getting all these horrendous flavors that I never got before... I'm not saying my palette is super-refined or anything, but where I used to taste cedar, grassiness, leather, pepper, etc I now am greeted with awful tastes. It's as though my palette is playing mean jokes on me.

While I doubt there are any otolaryngologists on CS, I wonder if anyone else has had this same problem and, if so, did it go away? It's getting to the point where I'm extraordinarily frustrated.

The surgery, btw, was on sept 4th and aside from some swelling, it's pretty much healed.

Any help would be friggin grand.

Thanks.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I had the same procedure; while I was not smoking cigars at the time, my cigars taste good now! So, hopefully your palate will just return to normal... Good luck, and at least your nose is normal lookin' now!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I am sure you will be OK given time.

Try Googling this *septoplasty "loss of taste"* or click on it.

Hang in there.


----------



## bmwe28m5 (Sep 14, 2007)

Im not an ENT, but your tastes are probably still off because of the swelling. This is not an uncommon occurence with oral swelling from dental or maxiofacial surgery. Do your cigars taste slightly metallic?

I guess if this persists, ask your ENT.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

I had some scar tissue removed years ago from too many a broken nose. Anyways, everything I ate tasted like crap. Even strong foods or things that I enjoyed. My advice would be to just wait awhile, maybe talk to your doctor and see how long the REAL recovery time was. They told me 6-8 weeks, but honestly it took me a good 4 months before I was 100% back to normal. 

This is probably the case, I am not a doctor or anything but would be willing to be that you may feel well but your body isnt 100% yet.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I would think that something like this could also interfere with the way that your brain processes taste. Taste has a huge amount to do with smell and you just got your smell fixed. I have no clue what I am talking about but maybe it's not just your nose that needs time to adjust?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

bmwe28m5 said:


> Do your cigars taste slightly metallic?


No... it's not like that, but sort of. For instance, I smoked a RASS and it tasted EXACTLY like soap... not just a little hint of soap, but like it was stored in a sealed baggie with a bar of dove for a month. It was awful. A few cigars back I had one that distinctly reminded me of the smell in a McDonald's kitchen at the end of the night, or another that tasted like the scent of a garage where cars were being worked on.

It's entirely disconcerting. I was gifted my first Monte #2 and it was my post-op celebratory cigar. Horrible... abso-friggin-lutely horrible. I was bummed because I heard so much good stuff about them and then, bleh.

I thought it was the cigar, but each subsequent cigar has been like that... occasionally I'll get a good taste and then it'll either be nondescript and bland or entirely foul.

Based on a little bit of reading I did (thanks to tzaddi's link), I find that this isn't really uncommon although it's usually more of an all-or-nothing taste/smell issue.

It'll probably go away, and I'll probably be able to taste/smell/enjoy cigars just fine again in the future... I just want the future to hurry up so I don't waste anymore good sticks.

Wow... this is a long post. Thanks for reading and for the suggestions.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

DBall said:


> I. . .
> The surgery, btw, was on sept 4th and aside from some swelling, it's pretty much healed.
> . . .


Simply not enough time yet is all. I pretty much had the same procedure done back in 99.
In addition after my hospital stay earlier this year - it took about 4 months before my taste for anything came back. I didn't matter what I ate, drank or smoked - everything tasted like crap (and some things still do 7 months later).

And you may find that some things you liked before - you just are not going to like now.

So the cure really is - just give it time and you will be back to normal.

Ron


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Take your time. Hell if I can't taste cigars after having severe congestion I can't imagine what your going through. 

Think of it this way. Your letting them age.


----------



## Snesley Wipes (Aug 25, 2007)

DBall said:


> I've come across a very disturbing problem.
> 
> I enjoy cigars (obviously... I'm here), however, since my septorhinoplasty (deviated septum and nasal bone correction) every cigar I have smoked has pretty much tasted like crap. Even my go to cigars.
> 
> ...


I had the septoplasty with an ablation assisted turbinectomy 6 months ago. My sense of smell is almost 100% again. Smokes, food, and everything else tasted completely different at first but has slowly retraced to par. I wouldn't sweat it, all the traum to the nerve endings, mucosa, etc... is just temporarily altered you receptors. Enjoy the Percs and always ask for more!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Snesley Wipes said:


> Enjoy the Percs and always ask for more!


Percs nothin'... they gave me Vicodin. I might as well have been given tic-tacs.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Try some hot fiery habanero for a taste test or just burn out your entire taste buds. :r I hope your taste buds come back. :tu


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Not contributing much new here, but I do want to tell you to hang in there. While it may seem like an eternity since Sept 4, your body will need a long time to completely heal. You may not need to be changing a dressing or stopping bleeding, but the healing process is ongoing. You've essentially sustained a massive injury to your mouth. That's how you body interprets it, anyway. Just like any injury, you need to get your body used to doing things normally again. Think of this period of time as a struggle with "physical therapy" for your mouth. :tu


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Great. Sounds like I have some fun things to look forward to. I am having a septoplasty as well as an interior turbinate resection in December. Hopefully, my youth allows me a speedy recovery and not too much loss of sense of taste. I assume that with a nurse for a girlfriend that I will be not smoking for at least a month.


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your issue Dan. You should just give up smoking and send them all to me. I will trade you for capos :r

Did you get the Michael nose? JK! I am sure things will turn around for ya. In the mean time I guess all KASR's smokes reviews are going to be "The cigar reminded me a lot of Lever 2000" :r


----------



## Snesley Wipes (Aug 25, 2007)

DBall said:


> Percs nothin'... they gave me Vicodin. I might as well have been given tic-tacs.


BAH!!! Dam conservative ENT's. Just don't forget to keep your passages moist with the saline. Hope the sticks taste good soon.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. I hope you feel better

Sue the Doc J/K



DBall said:


> I've come across a very disturbing problem.
> 
> I enjoy cigars (obviously... I'm here), however, since my septorhinoplasty (deviated septum and nasal bone correction) every cigar I have smoked has pretty much tasted like crap. Even my go to cigars.
> 
> ...


----------

